# Cannot connect to internet with my son's devices



## Alexandjen (Jul 25, 2016)

My son's ipad2, and all in one desk top cannot connect to the internet no matter what I do. It says that it's connected, but no internet available. I have other devices that connect and browse just fine..it's only his stuff. I should add that they connect and work perfectly everywhere else but our home. I've tried everything I can think of and comcast has not been able to help. Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Have you tried rebooting your router?


----------



## Alexandjen (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh my gosh, yes. Several times. I was on the phone with comcast the other day for hours troubleshooting. The really weird thing is, its all older stuff. So, not only does it work everywhere else, it has worked in our home prior to this. The problems started about 6 mos ago.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

It's not a Comcast issue. The problem is with your router. Look for a firmware update. Or buy a new router.


----------

